# Billow V2 Black



## Johanvdmrw (20/1/16)

Hi guys, just wanted to know if you have any idea or have come across a shop in SA that has one in stock? A friend of mine wants to get one but I think only Vapeking has 1 in stock and it's the silver one. Any idea? I can't find anything else. 

Kind regards,
Johan


----------



## SAVapeGear (20/1/16)

We have the Nano version in Black

http://savapegear.co.za/collections...illow-v2-nano-rta-by-ehpro?variant=8945079683

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (20/1/16)

Thanks man. Unfortunately looking for the 5ml one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

